# 12/29/2021 | AEW Dynamite - New Year's Smash



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol, great thread Bexie

and my money is on Jade - no way is she losing


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, great thread Bexie
> 
> and my money is on Jade - no way is she losing


Thank you my, Emperor. They should go to a time limit draw lol. Then Khan can make it a triple threat match and Jade can pin Soho and Prosper Rosa doesn't have to eat a pin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Thank you my, Emperor. They should go to a time limit draw lol. Then Khan can make it a triple threat match and Jade can pin Soho and Prosper Rosa doesn't have to eat a pin.


Lllllooolll…. Uhmmmm….. I bow to your greater knowledge! A time limit draw it shall be!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They seem to have cooled off abit but I do wonder if Hayter or Baker cost Thunder Rosa the match. 

If Jade wins the match, I can't see her winning clean.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Really think they should limit it to one clusterfuck tag match per episode.

Anyway, come on Thunder Rosa!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how they will end Jade vs Thunder Rosa.

I don't think it makes sense for Britt to interfere because this match is taking place BEFORE Britt vs Riho, which means it doesn't make sense to start building Britt vs Rosa for Revolution


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lllllooolll…. Uhmmmm….. I bow to your greater knowledge! A time limit draw it shall be!


Remember when I was telling @DammitChrist about how Hermey was the sexiest dentist of all time (changed my avatar) and you posted some Hermey porn as well? I found it kind of suspect that a week later Baker would show up on Dynamite wearing a Hermey sweater. Now @LifeInCattleClass you're promising me a time limit draw for the Rosa and Jade match?










LifeInCattleClass is Papa Khan confirmed! Please give me a hug too Papa! 😱


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> if you received no Hook shirt then this is a good sign you are hated.


C'mon, Bex. No need to hurt me like this, the heck


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Mera Mera takes everything personal, if she loses to Jade everyone is getting chanclas thrown at them @Big Booty Bex


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wrong thread


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Seeing Jim Ross back in commentary is going to be great. 

The way he's beaten cancer so quickly is nothing short of phenomenal.

He'd be my avatar if Cody wasn't so perfect.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I also did not receive a Hook shirt from you @Big Booty Bex. The hell?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Should be a good episode. As well as then general brilliance from Bryan Danielson and CM Punk, JR is back, Cody will have a segment as champion, and I'm looking forward to Thunder Rosa's match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should be good.

I'm glad LAX are somewhat back. It was important that Santana and Ortiz got away from the Inner Circle and I think this is probably the best way forward. Kingston vs Garcia seems to be a thing so it is what it is.

No interest in the other 6 man tag though. If anything, I hope to see some discontent between Cole and reDRagon if anything but other than that, I hope it's quick.

The TBS tournament has been a sleeper hit. I would love to see Thunder Rosa go on to win the whole thing now tbh looking at the remaining contestants. Will be interesting to see how they book Jade here.

Hoping for another Wardlow squash!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> C'mon, Bex. No need to hurt me like this, the heck


Sorry, Lorromire. I didn't mean to cause pain, but everyone has been Hookin' since December 10th. Surely you told those you love that you wanted a Hook shirt for Christmas? 

Hookamania has been runnin' wild for awhile now, brother.



Prosper said:


> La Mera Mera takes everything personal, if she loses to Jade everyone is getting chanclas thrown at them @Big Booty Bex












Peligro! Peligro! Peligro!



Two Sheds said:


> I also did not receive a Hook shirt from you @Big Booty Bex. The hell?


You know deep down inside I would never forget you, @Two Sheds. I shipped your package on Tuesday December 21 with 2-Day FedEx delivery to 1241 E Main St, Stamford, CT 06902. Now I don't like getting involved with family drama, but I checked the tracking number and it says it was delivered on Thursday and was signed by a P. Levesque.

If I had to guess this bastard stole your Hook shirt and is walking around the place with that smug look on his face he always has because he knows he pulled one over on you. Now, I'm not saying you fire the guy, but maybe you can put him in charge of Main Event. You know, teach him a good lesson on why you shouldn't steal from the Chairman and CEO and Hook on the side.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Sorry, Lorromire. I didn't mean to cause pain, but everyone has been Hookin' since December 10th. Surely you told those you love that you wanted a Hook shirt for Christmas?
> 
> Hookamania has been runnin' wild for awhile now, brother.
> 
> ...


Honestly that kid has been causing trouble in the family and in developmental for awhile now, pal.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Sorry, Lorromire. I didn't mean to cause pain, but everyone has been Hookin' since December 10th. Surely you told those you love that you wanted a Hook shirt for Christmas?
> 
> Hookamania has been runnin' wild for awhile now, brother.


I told @Two Sheds every single day, yet all he got me was a Marko Stunt shirt for some reason?? Who the fuck even likes Marko Stunt??


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> I told @Two Sheds every single day, yet all he got me was a Marko Stunt shirt for some reason?? Who the fuck even likes Marko Stunt??


Please do not blame @Two Sheds, Lorromire. Two Sheds was upset with me because he did not get his Hook shirt in time, so he was taking out his frustrations on me through you. Now that the situation has been explained I'm sure Two Sheds will mail your Hook shirt out stat!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Please do not blame @Two Sheds, Lorromire. Two Sheds was upset with me because he did not get his Hook shirt in time, so he was taking out his frustrations on me through you. Now that the situation has been explained I'm sure Two Sheds will mail your Hook shirt out stat!


Thank you for apologising, it takes a lot of guts to admit when you were wrong. I hope that we can all be cordial in the future at the feet of the Hook shrine that I have built.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

I still can't see Jade losing as TK wants Thunder as next World Champ, Plus why build Jade up and protect her this long, just for her to lose? It's what AEW does best, long term storylines, I.e. Hangman as an example.

Looking forward to next match Hangman v Danielson II


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh look, yet another week of the best friends getting tv time whilst more deserving and actual entertaining acts are off the show yet again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Thank you for apologising, it takes a lot of guts to admit when you were wrong. I hope that we can all be cordial in the future at the feet of the Hook shrine that I have built.


I apologize as well. The two of them are so easy to get confused so mistakes get made.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a great card. I agree that they are doing too many multi-man matches on some of these recent shows, but these trios matches look intriguing at least.

Hard to guess who will win in the women's match. I still think Rosa wins the TBS championship, but I could be wrong.

It feels like the Inner Circle should be broken up. Santana/Ortiz now aligned with Eddie, Jericho & Hager both MIA, and Guevara just lost the TNT title. It's time for them to all move on and do other things.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Sammy lost the TNT Title to have AEW World Champion vs Cody at Battle of the Belts. It creates an intriguing loophole to get him a title match and the possibility he wins the title if Danielson/Hanger have a grueling match a mere few days before. Huge heel turn for Cody if he did take advantage and win, while also going back on his word never to have a title match and then holding both belts...


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> I think Sammy lost the TNT Title to have AEW World Champion vs Cody at Battle of the Belts. It creates an intriguing loophole to get him a title match and the possibility he wins the title if Danielson/Hanger have a grueling match a mere few days before. Huge heel turn for Cody if he did take advantage and win, while also going back on his word never to have a title match and then holding both belts...


Yep. That's where I think it is going as well. I also think Cody will finally hit the Pedigree on Hangman as a clear visual that he's 'turned heel' for all the one's who need that kind of confirmation.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Cody beats Hangman for the gold he'd be the biggest heel in the business. Not happening though. Cody vs Hangman title for title is too big of a match to give away on a 1 hour special. That's a PPV main event. I'm thinking Hangman just faces Scorpio Sky in the opener seeing that he's ranked #3 after Omega and Bryan, while Cody's open challenge main events against a better opponent like Eddie Kingston. But who knows. I'm not expecting big match scenarios for this event its just gonna be a solid hour of wrestling. 

Cody vs Eddie Kingston
Hangman vs Scorpio Sky
Britt Baker vs Riho
Jurassic Express vs Lucha Bros 

They will probably keep the card somewhat at a level like that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> If Cody beats Hangman for the gold he'd be the biggest heel in the business. Not happening though. Cody vs Hangman title for title is too big of a match to give away on a 1 hour special. That's a PPV main event. I'm thinking Hangman just faces Scorpio Sky in the opener seeing that he's ranked #3 after Omega and Bryan, while Cody's open challenge main events against a better opponent like Eddie Kingston. But who knows. I'm not expecting big match scenarios for this event its just gonna be a solid hour of wrestling.
> 
> Cody vs Eddie Kingston
> Hangman vs Scorpio Sky
> ...


One of the Belts definitely won't be seen at Battle of the Belts, with it only being an hour. 

I'm going to assume the world title, unless we get Cody vs Hangman in a non title match. 

I think your tag matches and womens match are a lock though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> One of the Belts definitely won't be seen at Battle of the Belts, with it only being an hour.
> 
> I'm going to assume the world title, unless we get Cody vs Hangman in a non title match.
> 
> I think your tag matches and womens match are a lock though.


i would love for PnP to take the belts off Lucha Bros

i think they can bring an edge the Luchas are missing at the moment / i also think Fenix is injured


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> One of the Belts definitely won't be seen at Battle of the Belts, with it only being an hour.
> 
> I'm going to assume the world title, unless we get Cody vs Hangman in a non title match.
> 
> I think your tag matches and womens match are a lock though.


I think the promotional poster throws that theory off though. They may have all the belts defended and just cut the match lengths down. But for the sake of a no fuck finish show it would make sense for one of the titles to remain undefended.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would love for PnP to take the belts off Lucha Bros
> 
> i think they can bring an edge the Luchas are missing at the moment / i also think Fenix is injured


I think PnP will be the ones to take it from them - they're slowly building up the wins and moving up the rankings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I think PnP will be the ones to take it from them - they're slowly building up the wins and moving up the rankings.


also - i loved that shot on Rampage i think

when Jurassic express saved Luchas and PnP from a beatdown, and jungle boy is handing the title to Penta, and they are jaw jacking like the wrestling trope ‘we’re next in line… blah blah’

and im the background, Santana was just staring daggers at both of the teams

it really is the small things


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3,224 tickets have been sold for tomorrow's show. It'll be their third highest attendance at Daily's Place behind Double or Nothing 2021 and Fight for the Fallen 2019.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> 3,224 tickets have been sold for tomorrow's show. It'll be their third highest attendance at Daily's Place behind Double or Nothing 2021 and Fight for the Fallen 2019.


I really like Daily's Place as a once or twice a year location. Even though it isn't big, the unique look with the audience being behind the stage is cool.

Also, depending on how the new wave or Covid goes, they may have to set up shop their for a bit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> If Cody beats Hangman for the gold he'd be the biggest heel in the business. Not happening though. Cody vs Hangman title for title is too big of a match to give away on a 1 hour special. That's a PPV main event. I'm thinking Hangman just faces Scorpio Sky in the opener seeing that he's ranked #3 after Omega and Bryan, while Cody's open challenge main events against a better opponent like Eddie Kingston. But who knows. I'm not expecting big match scenarios for this event its just gonna be a solid hour of wrestling.
> 
> Cody vs Eddie Kingston
> Hangman vs Scorpio Sky
> ...


One hour secial, but first TNT Special. AEW's television deal is so much more important than PPV buys. Khan gave away Omega vs Moxley and Danielson vs Hangman for this reason. Next AEW PPV in February. AmDrag vs Hangman II and then TNT Champion vs AEW Champion to show AEW's commitment to WarnerMedia and making move to TBS work. 

Of course first TNT Special, both AEW and Warner could have wanted a bigger name than Guevara in the ME, especially if World Title not defended. With Omega and Moxley out and Hanger and Danielson wrestling three days before, Cody is the biggest name they could hotshot the title on.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I really like Daily's Place as a once or twice a year location. Even though it isn't big, the unique look with the audience being behind the stage is cool.
> 
> Also, depending on how the new wave or Covid goes, they may have to set up shop their for a bit.


I think they should have a annual "homecoming" show once a year every late September/Early October.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A lot of big names notably absent from the card (MJF, Darby, Punk, Danielson, Black, Andrade, etc). I'm guessing we get some big angles tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must admit, really nice to have JR back. 

And he's just announced he's cancer free too.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Only 3 matches advertised so far?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Only 3 matches advertised so far?


Yeah. 

Need 30 minutes of the show dedicated to Cody Rhodes. Can't wait.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Only 3 matches advertised so far?


I think it is safe to assume they add a Wardlow match, but that won't take more than 5-6 minutes. Tony sometimes announces stuff on Busted Open Radio the day of the show. I didn't listen today so it may get announced soon.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So you have the reunited UE in a 6 man tag match against a jobber group then you have another 6 man tag match on the same card full of jobbers? Just Why?!??!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> So you have the reunited UE in a 6 man tag match against a jobber group then you have another 6 man tag match on the same card full of jobbers? Just Why?!??!


Because lower card talent are allowed to have feuds in this company CenaBoy4Life


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A full strength Best Friends are hardly jobbers either. They don't get jobbed to death like Dark Order do and have some big wins on their resumes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Need 30 minutes of the show dedicated to Cody Rhodes. Can't wait.


Its gonna be glorious

y’know Erik - I’m starting to agree with some of the folk on here - maybe you DO need to open with your champ, have them in the middle of the show and at the end

just build the whole night around your champ


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another multi-person match added. Looks like Private Party may be back in favor - first on Rampage, now Dynamite.

There's a few past feuds in this match - Christian vs. Hardy, Jurassics vs. FTR, Lucha Brothers vs. FTR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian hasn’t wrestled in a while has he?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476262171394940936

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Man Hardy wrestling...yuk. Why cant he fuck off already.

Private party still sucks imo and havent really improved still green as anything.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Another multi-person match added. Looks like Private Party may be back in favor - first on Rampage, now Dynamite.
> 
> There's a few past feuds in this match - Christian vs. Hardy, Jurassics vs. FTR, Lucha Brothers vs. FTR.
> 
> View attachment 113969


Quen was out injured I believe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, Keith Mitchell retiring is truly the end of an era. It may also impact how AEW's production looks in some ways going forward.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly…this card sucks tonight.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Keith been a legend for many decades and has done alot for wrestling. 

Hope doesnt affect AEW negatively backstage too much.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Guessing the multi man tag opens the door to Lucha Bros VS JE at BoTB. 

Cody appearing tonight should lead to whoever his opponent will be at BoTB. Yes I am assuming he will work the main event on that show given the TBS and World titles will be on the TBS debut. Won't be surprised if Cody drops the title at BoTB either.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So I noticed on Rampage (which I finally watched yesterday) that Cody has this evil looking smile. That got me even more interested in what he is up to. lol

Jade vs. Thunder Rosa is very interesting. Jade is my guess to win but Thunder Rosa will make Jade work for it longer than a few minutes, hopefully.

Glad that JR is cancer free and I am sure that his grand return will be fun. Not going to ignore that he is obviously past his prime on commentary but I don't wish any harm on the guy and am glad that he has defeated another health concern.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Need 30 minutes of the show dedicated to Cody Rhodes. Can't wait.


Cody vs QT 1 hour Broadway


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETS GO ROSA _clap clap clap clap clap









_


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> LETS GO ROSA _clap clap clap clap clap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember anything less than a 4 star match and I am coming for you @Prosper!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476262171394940936
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Welcome to AEW, where every Wednesday and Friday is Survivor Series!_


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Because lower card talent are allowed to have feuds in this company CenaBoy4Life


So do Orange vs Garcia 1v1 and Kingston/Lucha bro vs UE?

Why do two multiman matches when one of them is supposed to be this big deal? Just terrible lazy booking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Remember anything less than a 4 star match and I am coming for you @Prosper!
> 
> View attachment 113975


Haha if anyone can carry Ms.Cargill to a good match it's certainly La Mera Mera.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road To New Years Smash.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> So do Orange vs Garcia 1v1 and Kingston/Lucha bro vs UE?
> 
> Why do two multiman matches when one of them is supposed to be this big deal? Just terrible lazy booking.


Because its likely they don't want Daniel Garcia losing on Dynamite one on one. 

Quite simple really.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So dont book the match and two 6 man matches on one show? wow this isnt rocket science. just incredibility lazy of Tony.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Too many multi-man matches. The 10 man tag just looks blah. They could at least have made it an elimination match or tornado or something to add some intrigue. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MaseMan said:


> Too many multi-man matches. The 10 man tag just looks blah. They could at least have made it an elimination match or tornado or something to add some intrigue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


The multi-man tag matches are probably the thing I hate most about AEW. It's a desperation to showcase everyone, rarely particularly enjoyable and it's fucking constant, week in, week out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wow this card tonight looks miserable, is Tony even trying anymore? I'll happily skip this show. Don't care about the Jungle Express and Matt Hardy and his group, don't care about the boring best friends or the undisputed era. Orange Cassidy is cool though. Eddie, Santana and Ortiz shouldn't be feuding with the 2.0 bums....Way too many multi man matches just so they can showcase their bloated roster.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don´t forget the final ratings game (with me as the host)
AEW Ratings prediction game
But it´s not a good card to end the year on.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Hopefully we won't see a moron trying to get over with a shitty sign.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Seems like a very missable show. Not a fan of multi tag matches unless it’s spot fests.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

After seven days of covid, I can safely say, covid sucks less than the Bucks Of Youth


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> After seven days of covid, I can safely say, covid sucks less than the Bucks Of Youth


I had it too, for the 2nd time. Surprising that we haven't heard of anyone getting this new COVID variant in AEW yet, in WWE COVIDMania is running wild. We all know its coming though.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I had it too, for the 2nd time. Surprising that we haven't heard of anyone getting this new COVID variant in AEW yet, in WWE COVIDMania is running wild. We all know its coming though.


Let's hope we don't go back to being in dailys place for AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I had it too, for the 2nd time. Surprising that we haven't heard of anyone getting this new COVID variant in AEW yet, in WWE COVIDMania is running wild. We all know its coming though.


Maybe more talent, travel alone in AEW. Whatever they do, it's working.. Plus, having a surplus of talent, makes it easier to fill the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here for TK's surprise  Not the greatest card, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome back, JR! BUH GAWD!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree with that "Bring Okada please TK' sign.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bah Gawd JR is back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LETS GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD BOYS 🔥


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

The card they have announced for the show tonight is one of the worst in a long time. More like a Rampage standard.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I always love aew events at dialys place, I find it unique. I miss lucha bros AAA song, there is no comparison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Whoanma said:


>












#NeverForget #KennyByGawddOmega


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Well this outta be trash


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Tobiyama said:


> The card they have announced for the show tonight is one of the worst in a long time. More like a Rampage standard.


Still better than whatever wwe is doing right now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> #NeverForget #KennyByGawddOmega


Hell to the yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel like on this but FTR retro theme feels super fitting for them. These guys sucked for so long but slow figuring it out. 

.here we go, another super large meaningless tag match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> #NeverForget #KennyByGawddOmega


I really do miss him.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> I really do miss him.
> View attachment 113985


Wrestler of the year. 🔥


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I automatically check out when it comes to these random 10 man tag matches.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Who’s the bald guy with blade?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jungle Boy needs a rope move


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice hot crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho could be back any time because I think the Fozzy tour is done. They are doing a ton of dates from February though so he'll be off again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jericho could be back any time because I think the Fozzy tour is done. They are doing a ton of dates from February though so he'll be off again.


Meh, think he should just come back after all that is done. He isn't necessarily needed.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jr tribute to John Madden. 🔥


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Jericho could be back any time because I think the Fozzy tour is done. They are doing a ton of dates from February though so he'll be off again.


With all these restrictions around the world, maybe it would be best for Jericho to start touring now. I’d hate to see the tour get ruined!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Wrestler of the year. 🔥


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Who’s the bald guy with blade?


His name is Jora Johl. I thought he was a Dark exclusive character tbh. He joined HFO on Dark


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is rampage taped tonight or live Friday?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian Cage looks like John Wayne compared to all these wusses 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> His name is Jora Johl. I thought he was a Dark exclusive character tbh. He joined HFO on Dark


I thought maven was back.

Damn


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Is rampage taped tonight or live Friday?


Should be taped today. They wouldn't let the wrestlers not spend time with their family on new years eve.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Is rampage taped tonight or live Friday?


On New Year’s Eve?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I wish I can blur Aubrey off my screen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pretty damn good match for a 5 vs 5!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That double team DDT by Penta was awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Greatness meets greatness.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage is being taped straight after this show.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> I really do miss him.
> View attachment 113985


I would say sometimes we don’t know what we had until it’s gone, but fuck that. We KNEW what we had and he’ll be back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

JR sounds full of energy tonight, glad he's back and cancer free.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm here for Sting, Danielson and Punk tonight. They haven't mentioned anything about last week's main event thus far 😂😂😂 (15 minutes in to a cold opening match). Or the TNT title change.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

That little scream 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ouzen said:


> JR sounds full of energy tonight, glad he's back and cancer free.


He's excited to be back!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve always hated that Isaiah Cassidy girly scream.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Camera should have focused on Fenix in that moment


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Daily's Place is on fire.

Also, I'd take a Penta vs Christian singles match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That guy looks like Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Keith Mitchell missing the big dives on his farewell show.

Wow, rare L for Christian.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Bryan Danielson going to be on the show? Loved his segment with Hangman last week and can't wait to see the rematch next week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Colored lights as always looks terrible on the crowd


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Was a great match.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That was sick by Rey Fenix. He and Dante Martin may be 1A and 1B in terms of high flyers in the world.

Glad Christian didn’t kick out. Match ended when it should’ve.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dear god, two shitty multi man matches in a row.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are already back in Daily's Place 😂


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This one new dude is green as a leprechaun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're advertising "CM Punk still to come" throughout the night. Tony is listening to Cornette.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very fun opener.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They're advertising "CM Punk still to come" throughout the night. Tony is listening to Cornette.*


100%. Tony also gave FTR a nice win here. Cornette complained in his recent podcast about FTR never getting any wins.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess it'll be Lucha Bros vs Jurassics for the belts at BotB based on that falling out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eddie Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz should just remain a stable


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> 100%. Tony also gave FTR a nice win here. Cornette complained in his recent podcast about FTR never getting any wins.


*They're doing too many multi man tag matches again though.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They really need to push Eddie more, he's over as fuck as always


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LAX in the house. Jericho may get jealous.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Eddie Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz should just remain a stable



What about Sammy?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Eddie 😍
Santana n Ortiz 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Eddie Kingston randomly tagging with the Inner Circle guys? 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Nah I wouldn't put Sammy with them


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That ref was about to start throwing hands to 🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> LAX in the house. Jericho may get jealous.


I think they might be subtly building to Jericho vs Eddie


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did Excalibur just call him Satana? 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan finally learned it wasn’t a good idea to put Punk during the 2nd quarter.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been saying for a long time, they need to be a Latino stable and rip aew apart


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope Chris Jericho shows up after this match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crowds dead


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Crowds dead


Because why is Eddie Kingston teamed with LAX and why are they fighting 2.0 for no reason? 💀


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Crowds dead


Garcia, Lee, and Parker are lame. That's why lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The crowd will pop if Jericho comes out though.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Because why is Eddie Kingston teamed with LAX and why are they fighting 2.0 for no reason? 💀


Gotta try and showcase the ridiculously bloated roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Eddie losing his mind


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here comes Jericho


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

So we Start the show off with a ridiculous huge tag match, follow it up with another tag match? And the main event is a tag match? Sorry that’s just not gonna do it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

2point0 and Garcia have needed some big wins to give them cred.

And here's Jericho!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho let them all die so they could cue up Judas


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho should have came out before the bell spot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay Jericho is back!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho came running out of the hospital as soon as he heard about the 5-day quarantine.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

JUDAS IN MY MIND.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Surprised 2.0 won. Nice Jericho return though!


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Jericho didn’t use his time away to get in shape.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Because why is Eddie Kingston teamed with LAX and why are they fighting 2.0 for no reason? 💀


i mean after. they were rowdy for him but that is it. And yes as alway the worst fucking booker just going through the emotions with meaningless endless matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why did Jericho wait until he got his face caved in?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jericho and Eddie are going to get into a face to face but their guts will touch before their noses do.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ortiz and Santana on a Pole match loading...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adapting said:


> Garcia, Lee, and Parker are lame. That's why lol.



i know, often jobbers mixed with guys that are over and meaningless matches will do that


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Gotta try and showcase the ridiculously bloated roster.


A rediculously bloated roster full of jobbers such as 2.0 that cant get over 💀


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this is clearly a tease of a latino stable that will form


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Jericho out to latch on to Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The future MJF. 🔥


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love how MJF acknowledged Sting almost dropping him on his head and used it as heel heat.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao MJF is just gold


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Be kinda funny if Wardlow was the one that actually was signed by WWE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho vs Eddie should have some good promos. Eddie better go over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow will end up murdering him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF and Smart Mark continuity from last year. Wardlow is getting closer to snapping.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Be kinda funny if Wardlow was the one that actually was signed by WWE


Vince wants those muscles 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> this is clearly a tease of a latino stable that will form


Leader revealed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF being a scumbag is never gets old.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Would love for Kingston to take Santana and Ortiz away from the IC. Dope segment from MJF though, advances the Wardlow story and confirms a ladder match for Revolution, all while going at Punk.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> MJF being a scumbag is never gets old.


MJF should take the title from Page for a top heel champion run.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Undisputed bullshit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they actually move forward with Wardlow winning the TNT title and having to relinquish to MJF, I think that would garner enough sympathy for Wardlow to be ready for a face turn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Leader revealed


AEW wishes they had Scott Hall 😂


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

If they're eager to book so many multi person tag matches they should have created a Trios Titles already


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW wishes they had Scott Hall 😂


Doubt it. He's old as fuck.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I just hate that Jericho douche more than anyone in AEW. He holds the AEW HHH Title. Cody just does the most annoying character on their TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

honestly think eddie is better off with santana and ortiz over lucha bro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn next week shaping up to be a huge show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pushing Jungle Boy as the future is worse than trying to replace Hulk Hogan with Lex Luger.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That guy looks like James Ellsworth 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Colin Delaney!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476368213004935174


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW wishes they had Scott Hall 😂


vs Adam Cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Squashville.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like World, Tag and TBS title matches next week.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Colin Delaney!!!


Dudes gonna win


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That guy looks like James Ellsworth 😂


He's the original James Ellsworth! He was the job kid in the WWECW.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Holy shit it’s the legend Colin!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Colin Delaney is still significantly more physically imposing than Adam Cole.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's the original James Ellsworth! He was the job kid in the WWECW.


As long as I get money... get me in there to. 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Push Wardlow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole is in his underwear 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh…


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What does one have to take to get arms and shoulders the size of Adam Cole?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder how long warner is going to keep Rampage on TNT until they realize its a mistake and finally move it to TBS maybe to saturdays with a better time slot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this new guy is such a loser


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Leader revealed


Hey Yo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> What does one have to take to get arms and shoulders the size of Adam Cole?


1 pushup a day for...a day.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> What does one have to take to get arms and shoulders the size of Adam Cole?


Capsules of air.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn…Adam Cole keeps getting smaller and smaller. He looks like he weighs 50 pounds.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> What does one have to take to get arms and shoulders the size of Adam Cole?


lift your cat once a day


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least they acknowledged the Cole/KOR history.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> What does one have to take to get arms and shoulders the size of Adam Cole?


A couple liters of tapeworms


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Peep the bio:







*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Agreeing with Lambert again? This is definitely


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

He made fun of the tattoo. This is Lambert's last week in AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dan is a beast on the mic. He got me dying right now! 😂😂😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this att guy is the only watchable thing on the show so far


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dan Lambert looks like the face of this segment 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

god she i the worst female talent. She probably thinks people are booing her because shes a heel when they are booing her because she sucks.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh god…her…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brandi Rhodes is cringe 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this is a set up for Paige Van Zant


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lambert‘s the face there.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh God. She is cringe as fuck.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

View attachment 113988


Lets not pretend the camera isn’t there lets just acknowledge we know the camera 🎥 is there that will show em cause that is Pro Wrestling


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You know Cody is fucking garbage when a Dan Lambert promo is being cheered on this program.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit this is hilarious


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dan would have been perfect in the attitude era.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Where is Codelander?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They're still trying to make Cody and Brandi likable huh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"From behind" THATS SOMETHING MICHEAL COLE SAYS! Why are they all of sudden talking like stupid Micheal Cole? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha I loved that segment


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i swear they had this exact same segment with all of these people a year ago in this same venue.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this segment lowkey fire though? Good unexpected promo war.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Where is Codelander?


Hopefully as far from my TV set as possible. My remote’s ready.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I loved that entire segment. So, so good (for some of the wrong reasons).

btw, it kind of gets swept under the rug because everyone hates her, but Brandi is hot as hell.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It's too bad she didn't start stripping.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brandi sit your suburban ass down somewhere. You are NOT about that life. Cut the fake ass Blaccent.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

more generic cm punk ass kissing fans to stay over insead of providing compelling face material.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I can’t stand Brandi but this was a fun segment.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

That was the first good thing on the show. Lambert is awesome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is there any on Lambert’s stripper names line?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So many funny ass insults between them lol. And Brandi is fine AF


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> more generic cm punk ass kissing fans to stay over insead of providing compelling face material.


MJF will interrupt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> Is there any on Lambert‘s stripper names line?


Nope


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That segment had hilarious barbs thrown, but it was cancer otherwise. 

You have Dan Lambert, a guy the crowd continually told STFU, actually cheered at points. Brandi came across like aggressively fake, and the whole segment was designed to STILL try and get Cody cheered. 

Like, they are dense AF when it comes to this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> MJF will interrupt



true


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nope


Pity.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370628336828420


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww its Steve Cropper 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I never watched NXT but so far I do not like Adam Cole or these other guys so far.

And now this cody n Brandy bs..











The Legit DMD said:


> *Brandi sit your suburban ass down somewhere. You are NOT about that life. Cut the fake ass Blaccent.*


Yea she seems really fake.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler again 😴


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I would love to see Excalibur without his mask. I’m convinced it would be an infinitely better, more serious presentation.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler again 😴


One if the most stupid comparisons I've ever seen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

move everything to TBS except maybe the 4 tv specials. Then move everything to hbomax. Well be on both at the same time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YES FINALLY


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> I would love to see Excalibur without his mask. I’m convinced it would be an infinitely better, more serious presentation.



like how the fuck can u take a neckbeard serious with that mask.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jade get this fat W. Let's go.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa losing this match will be well deserved.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade... 🥵


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Time for Jade and Thunder 🤗


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> YES FINALLY


i also think she should be part of the latino stable


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

When I first saw Adam Cole in AEW I thought he’d be a big deal — especially given the crowd reactions to him. But after a few months, he just looks like the third young buck.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like this gear on Thunder Rosa. She should go with something similar to that full time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TR's presentation is so good. I don't want her to win this tournament because she should be the one to dethrone Britt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This match is not good already


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> When I first saw Adam Cole in AEW I thought he’d be a big deal — especially given the crowd reactions to him. But after a few months, he just looks like the third young buck.



honestly think he brought over that toxic yet trendy catch phrase that seems to be more about the crowd than the wrestler. So people just like saying it and that cool steam is sorta laying off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

X-Men Civil War


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I like both competitors, I think Jade will win tonight tho. Either way, I hope Soho loses at the final next week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Putting his body in the way" is just as bad as the football commentary saying "look at the big bodies" 😂


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 113988
> 
> 
> Lets not pretend the camera isn’t there lets just acknowledge we know the camera 🎥 is there that will show em cause that is Pro Wrestling


They acknowledge Brandon as the camera man nearly every single time they are onscreen each week on TV and BTE.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd pay good money to see Cargil squash Undisputed era in a handicap match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Thunder Rosa almost a super hero?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> I'd pay good money to see Cargil squash Undisputed era in a handicap match


I'd pay her to squash me too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Geeee said:


> X-Men Civil War


X-23 vs Storm! 🤣

Can they get back in the ring already? Lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ouzen said:


> Is Thunder Rosa almost a super hero?


More of a super hero than Nikki A.S.S.

A.S.H I mean


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

X-23 vs. Storm.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang this show kinda sucks ass. They got an hour left hope it gets better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> X-23 vs Storm! 🤣
> 
> Can they get back in the ring already? Lol


Great minds…


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Rosa slipped off the rope


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> TR's presentation is so good. I don't want her to win this tournament because she should be the one to dethrone Britt.


That would only make sense if it is for a short title reign for Jamie Hayter to get some well deserved revenge to take the title from TR.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Thunder Rosa dressed like Nikki ASH? 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476373099000041475


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The judges in the BD-Hangman match have to be part of the angle right? Hopefully anyway


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Seriously Adam Cole needs to hit the fucking gym. Britt is bigger than him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ouzen said:


> Is Thunder Rosa almost a super hero?


Exactly first thing I thought of. She shouldn’t wear this again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476373919636635650


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Matt Hardy looks like hes getting around on some kind of vintage wooden prosthetic legs under those ugly fucking pants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Thunder Rosa dressed like Nikki ASH? 😂


Thats an insult to Rosa's gear, Nikki gear looks like ass.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TR has given this match a simple and logical storyline to make it easier for Jade. To her credit, Jade's selling has been decent.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is just Belanka vs Nikki ASH 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Missionary Chief said:


> Matt Hardy looks like hes getting around on some kind of vintage wooden prosthetic legs under those ugly fucking pants.


He does move around a little wooden.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match so far, Rosa carrying the shit out of this


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mark giving Jade a drink of water mid match was hilarious.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

JR tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

She's thirsty 💧.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Perfect fuck finish. Was that Jamie Hayter?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who was that? Imagine it was Tessa.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Jade winning. 🤮 

But yay to Thunder Rosa losing! Thats what she gets for ruining what should of been Jamie Hayter winning the TBS title!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get her Jamie!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bah Gawd it's Retribution


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ohh Mercedes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mercedes straight outta NXT lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, there's Tony's surprise.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wish I knew more about who Mercedes is ? From NXT right?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

No one knows who the fuck Mercedes Martinez is lol…Tony get this shit off of Dynamite


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lizard to the rescue


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Mercedes is in Impact. I thought that forbidden door was closed?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show tonight freaking sucks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mercedes Martinez?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yawn nobody gave a fuck the first time she was with AEW why would they care now. 

awful


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I would have preferred Hayter.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mercedes is 41. Way passed her prime


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jades getting that TBS title. LETS GO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lame! Jobbers everywhere!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I hope Jade murders Soho next week 😊


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Do we really need Mercedes Martinez in 2021? I guess we can use an experienced vet to take some Ls and make the stars look good.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

If you showed me this show on paper ahead of time, I would said “bleh, I can miss it.” And maybe I could’ve, but I’ve enjoyed this show so far.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> I hope Jade murders Soho next week 😊


Destination catering.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wait is Mercedes Martinez the girl that got knocked out cold by a spin kick in NXT? At least she’s known for that but honestly nobody cares about the women on this show


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Wish I knew more about who Mercedes is ? From NXT right?


She's around 40 years of age, but still a good veteran hand and a fairly solid addition; she was also in one of the early Casino Battle Royals and honestly AEW should have hired her back then. Here's hoping she won't be irrelevant in 3 months


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mercedes was the joker in the first women's Casino Battle Royale. Not sure why she didn't sign then, she went to WWE instead. She's also wrestled in ROH and Japan.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think Mercedes is in Impact. I thought that forbidden door was closed?


She had a short term deal/paid per appearence


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mercedes just showing up randomly is such a waste of a Hayter spot, they should of had Hayter smacking Thunder Rosa in the face instead.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade is a lock to be TBS champ. No way in hell Ruby wins.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The finals should have been Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill. Ruby Soho is a little over-pushed I think.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Mercedes Martinez?


Ruby Ruby Ruby Soho


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476376466283765760


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> The finals should have been Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill. Ruby Soho is a little over-pushed I think.


On the brightside jades winning regardless.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Mercedes just showing up randomly is such a waste of a Hayter spot, they should of had Hayter smacking Thunder Rosa in the face instead.


There’s no heat there right now, Rosa hasn’t been interacting with Britt lately.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

According to Wiki, Mercedes is #1 contender to the Impact Knockouts championship. So this could be the start of an angle?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> The finals should have been Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill. Ruby Soho is a little over-pushed I think.


Ruby certainly got exposed since working in AEW. Average talent at best.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> The finals should have been Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill. Ruby Soho is a little over-pushed I think.


I think Khan likes her. Maybe he’ll end up swerving everyone.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao Tony signs a person every week. I mean, they keep using everyone


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> According to Wiki, Mercedes is #1 contender to the Impact Knockouts championship. So this could be the start of an angle?


She had her match with Mickie... I think? 
Honestly can't remember lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm still calling Ruby to win. Two heel champions gives them a pretty tiny pool of challengers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think Mercedes is in Impact. I thought that forbidden door was closed?


They better not bring the stupid IInspiration idiots to AEW 💀


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Says Mercedes Martinez won an Impact title eliminator tournament recently. Very strange choice. Almost feels like it was supposed to be somebody else. Is that supposed to be a quick one&done program for Rosa. Makes no sense. Added nothing. Hayter, even Rebel, would have made more sense in that spot. Slow burning feuds like Britt&Rosa is fine, but you still need to keep the fire burning.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Britt will win of course


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They better not bring the stupid IInspiration idiots to AEW 💀


What happen to your love for Billie? Is that dead now. 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ImpactFan said:


> She had her match with Mickie... I think?
> Honestly can't remember lol


So, wikipedia is out to lunch as usual lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Martinez has left Impact. She had her match with Mickie and lost. She's all Elite lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> Britt will win of course


She’s definitely retaining.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ruby certainly got exposed since working in AEW. Average talent at best.


Plus the Soho vs Jade match is probably gonna be bad. Statlander could have created a decent-good match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ruby beating Jade would be flatter than Riho. No one cares about her.

The goof squad is seriously the main event? Let me guess, 30 minutes too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> Martinez has left Impact. She had her match with Mickie and lost. She's all Elite lol


Its 2021 and they have Piggie James champion, how rediculous 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> Plus the Soho vs Jade match is probably gonna be bad. Statlander could have created a decent-good match.


Shit, you're right. Soho won't be able to carry her to a good match. Yikes!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And the ass kissing begins. Starting to remind me of Cody Rhodes


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Punk with that Eddie Munster haircut (old ass reference alert)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> So, wikipedia is out to lunch as usual lol


Just no one watches Impact, not even Wiki bots.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

That was 1 month ago LOL https://wrestlingsc.com/2021/11/20/...le-with-give-me-them-all-exclusive-interview/

I guess AEW pays more, who would have thought 😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Shit, you're right. Soho won't be able to carry her to a good match. Yikes!


Soho couldnt even carry a good match with IIconic idiots 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How are people into this dude


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its 2021 and they have Piggie James champion, how rediculous 😂


I don't mind it as she can still go. Only issue I had with it: She beat Deonna who was about 1 year in as champ


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Plus the Soho vs Jade match is probably gonna be bad. Statlander could have created a decent-good match.


They should just make the final no DQ or something, so they can have bells and whistles


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can’t wait for the day Punk is holding the AEW World Title. It’ll look incredible on his shoulders.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ah shit. Too early for Punk as champion. IMO.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Savage by Punk.

They surely won't bypass Punk vs MJF unless the plan is to put the belt on MJF soon and return to this.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> I don't mind it as she can still go. Only issue I had with it: She beat Deonna who was about 1 year in as champ


Feed her the IInspirations so she can bury them in a two on one 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that Tim Tebow line was brutal lmao


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> When I first saw Adam Cole in AEW I thought he’d be a big deal — especially given the crowd reactions to him. But after a few months, he just looks like the third young buck.


He would only be the fourth YB. They have a younger brother named Malakai. I only ever saw him in the 2011 King of Trios. 

With the same experience he might be as good as Cole. Adam Cole is Adam Cole.

He is comfortable talking with ease onscreen. He is super over. Those traits paired with not being a clutz in the ring probably doesn’t hurt his chances of staying over. Every promotion can use guys like Adam Cole with his skill set.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Kids today might not get that reference.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Punk is so good. I usually don’t like these “mood lighting” promos, but he nailed it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bruh what did Tim Tibow do to Punk. 😭


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk telling it like it is.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd put money on Tebow in a shoot, despite Punks MMA training.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I appreciate Punk's mic work more and more every time I hear him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can they possibly hold off on the Punk vs MJF match until Revolution? Seems like they’re trying to stretch it through a possible Wardlow storyline.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I can’t wait for the day Punk is holding the AEW World Title. It’ll look incredible on his shoulders.


No doubt it would also look better with extra meat and cheese.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Can’t stand Punk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

i like starks, but goddamn, he's the oldest looking 28 year old ever.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oops overlay botch "Last Friday"


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Heel turn incoming?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome promo by Punk. Broke up the pace, let the crowd breathe, and laid the seeds for a few ways this can go in the future


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Cory.

Sammy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

$100 bucks that's not his handwritting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks and Hobbs sighting. They need to get on the show more often. Ricky can go on the mic. Get him a feud with Kingston or Punk.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara should of been on tv more when he was TNT champion.

3 monthes with only 5 matches just to put it back on Cody is rediculous


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup Sammy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Can they possibly hold off on the Punk vs MJF match until Revolution? Seems like they’re trying to stretch it through a possible Wardlow storyline.


Having Punk work to turn Wardlow against MJF would be a great way to stretch all of this out. Cult of Personality and all that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Starks and Hobbs sighting. They need to get on the show more often. Ricky can go on the mic. Get him a feud with Kingston or Punk.


They're absolutely doing the job to Dante unfortunately


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wait wtf? Wasn’t Sammy on the way to the ring before the commercial ??


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Jr kind of looks like Test 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's beating up Pillman tonight? 🤣


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Can we just get Julia & Black to knock him out


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just tuned in. Anything good that I missed?


Pillman Jr. isn't quite ready for a big time program in AEW lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pillman out here with a 4xl t shirt and a medium jacket lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pillman's promo style is quite old school, much like his hair-do.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that was a good promo by Pillman but awkward with no crowd reaction


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Pillman can’t cut a promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That sounded like an old Foley promo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Um, were the lights meant to come back on that soon? You could literally see him walking in the background when he exited LOL.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> Pillman's promo style is quite old school, much like his hair-do.


I don't mind the screaming promos. Its definitely a throwback. Lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lights off so we can watch him walk out.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649
I am gonna throw up.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Ethan Page should win the title.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649
> I am gonna throw up.




LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why are they playing Miro music in these promos? 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649
> I am gonna throw up.


We need to get this for @bdon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649
> I am gonna throw up.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Next week. Pillman brings a gun to a chair fight,


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Way too many fucking vignettes tonight. I feel like I’m watching a WWE program.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL


Stupidest thing I've ever see


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Penelope bringing a dildo to a street fight?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, just what we have all been begging for, a street fight with the Bunny...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Expensive toilet paper


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Blonde on Blonde violence, you'll get no complaints from me!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Penelope bringing a dildo to a street fight?


That’s kinda the way it sounded lmao


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Brody King debut soon?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gonna be a great show next week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the AEW going back to the quick backstage promos, sorta like WWF in the 80s. Nowadays in WWE, almost every promo is in the ring and take 5+ minutes. With the exception of the recent RAW due to COVID.

This backstage methods cuts it down to 30 seconds where they speak their peace and move on.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That street fight is about to be a total disaster.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look a main event that's a group tag match, haven't seen that in aew before


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh yay, just what we have all been begging for, a street fight with the Bunny...


Bunny and Bad Bunny teaming up. Ladder match for a carrot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649
> I am gonna throw up.


Thats literally just "Im not a good guy, Im not a bad guy, Im THE guy" shit 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476370116975771649


Cody lied to somebody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476380458355240962
Hmm....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This main event… well… how to describe it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TayJay vs Bunny/Penelope feud is going to run longer than Pinnacle vs IC and Best Friends vs Miro/Kip at this rate.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trash main event.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

reDRagon is back!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Undisputed Era in AEW!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, this trio looks familiar...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Damn that Tim Tebow line was brutal lmao


He screwed that line up. It should have been Urban Meyer.

Tebow cost the Jags nothing to sign him for preseason camp and the cut him


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bay Bay[emoji1366][emoji1366][emoji1366]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

imagine this being the main event of a national television program.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats literally just "Im not a good guy, Im not a bad guy, Im THE guy" shit 😂


Exactly. Dude, didn't even show up tonight and he still had a segment where he was perceived as the face. 

I have actually liked the show tonight, but I will give a full review later.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Did he just say what a major signing?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Adam Cole would benefit from long tights.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bobby and Kyles theme sounded like something from team America


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

These forkers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> imagine this being the main event of a national television program.


You don't have to imagine 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trent looks like Cesaro 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trent using his time off to get super jacked


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*“The flip side of that is you also sometimes see when you’re watching not AEW but other shows, like it goes on forever,” Khan said. “It’s like 17 rematches with the same two people. So there’s no happy medium between what you’re saying.” 

Also Tony Khan:
FTR vs Lucha Bros for 6 straight weeks
Penelope Ford and The Bunny vs TayJay for two straight months.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I always liked it when they would call Cole "The Pensacola Playboy" felt old school.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fun Fact: Only 1 guy in thjs entire match lifts weights.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this match is WF’s worst nightmare


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Still don't know how Cuck is still employed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Trent looks like Cesaro 😂



I was thinking the exact same LOL.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Trent looks like Batista compared to the other dudes in this match, lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Fun Fact: Only 1 guy in thjs entire match lifts weights.


The ref


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *“The flip side of that is you also sometimes see when you’re watching not AEW but other shows, like it goes on forever,” Khan said. “It’s like 17 rematches with the same two people. So there’s no happy medium between what you’re saying.”
> 
> Also Tony Khan:
> FTR vs Lucha Bros for 6 straight weeks
> Penelope Ford and The Bunny vs TayJay for two straight months.*


You can't complain about FTR vs Lucha Bros...
As for the other one, yep...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Exactly. Dude, didn't even show up tonight and he still had a segment where he was perceived as the face.
> 
> I have actually liked the show tonight, but I will give a full review later.


It is overall a decent show. 

I was mostly looking forward to seeing the Undisputed Era reunited as a team.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love KoR's style. He learnt a lot trading strikes with Shibata back in the day.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *“The flip side of that is you also sometimes see when you’re watching not AEW but other shows, like it goes on forever,” Khan said. “It’s like 17 rematches with the same two people. So there’s no happy medium between what you’re saying.”
> 
> Also Tony Khan:
> FTR vs Lucha Bros for 6 straight weeks
> Penelope Ford and The Bunny vs TayJay for two straight months.*


Only two straight months? It feels like a lifetime.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> imagine this being the main event of a national television program.


I don't have to imagine it because it's happening right in front of me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The ref




The over-dramatic bald ref is looking kinda swole now that you mention it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *“The flip side of that is you also sometimes see when you’re watching not AEW but other shows, like it goes on forever,” Khan said. “It’s like 17 rematches with the same two people. So there’s no happy medium between what you’re saying.”
> 
> Also Tony Khan:
> FTR vs Lucha Bros for 6 straight weeks
> Penelope Ford and The Bunny vs TayJay for two straight months.*


Best Friends vs The Hardly Army for 1,000 years of darkness


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even Tony S can't hold in how ridiculous this is. He's corpsing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Fun Fact: Only 1 guy in thjs entire match lifts weights.


I am guessing Trent or Fish. Fish is short, but the dude is actually buff for his size.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Lambert was the best thing on the show tonight. Another great promo by him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love JR calling out Orange Cassidy being stupid for putting his hands in his pockets. Beyond fucking stupid, yeah stop and put your hands in your pockets when a guys in there fighting you, makes alot of sense. It was well worth getting punched to do that wasn't it?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not convinced Adam Cole is a draw. But more or so has a good entrance song and a trendy catch phrase for the fans to get themselves over


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Adam Cole becomes flat chested when he raises his arms up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really liked the Best Friends that we saw during the Santana and Ortiz feud. Maybe they can get back to that level with an attitude change from Trent that also gives Chuck a more aggressive phase.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am guessing Trent or Fish. Fish is short, but the dude is actually buff for his size.



Trent ya. Looks like a smaller Cesero lol. Fish is at dadbod age so I can forgive him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is nice of Trent to invite five members of the audience into the ring to do some choreography.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I'm not convinced Adam Cole is a draw. But more or so has a good entrance song and a trendy catch phrase for the fans to get themselves over


They failed to capitalize on how over he was when he first came over. Saddling him with the Bucks was a major mistake. It really should be him and Britt just shitting on everyone.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I'm not convinced Adam Cole is a draw. But more or so has a good entrance song and a trendy catch phrase for the fans to get themselves over


I’d be cool with Cole if he didn’t weight 140 pounds. He deserves to be burried by Wardlow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I really liked the Best Friends that we saw during the Santana and Ortiz feud. Maybe they can get back to that level with an attitude change from Trent that also gives Chuck a more aggressive phase.


Chuck is about as interesting and intense as a wet sock.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> I’d be cool with Cole if he didn’t weight 140 pounds. He deserves to be burried by Wardlow.


What do you think about Darby?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Colin Delaney looks better than Adam Cole.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> They failed to capitalize on how over he was when he first came over. Saddling him with the Bucks was a major mistake. It really should be him and Britt just shitting on everyone.




Cole suffers from being in a group. I can't see him going far until he goes solo [Even with Britt]. This undisputed era thing is just gonna lead to tons of tag team matches and faction wars.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> What do you think about Darby?


Darby looks like he is Sting's teenage son 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Trent ya. Looks like a smaller Cesero lol. Fish is at dadbod age so I can forgive him.


Probably takes Fish a ton of effort to get that physique TBH


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There’s no way Vince ain’t sending dudes to sabotage AEW.

He knows exactly what he’s doing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm not a size queen like some on this board, but even I find Cole's lack of bulk almost distracting considering his standing/projected upper card status. I have no issue with how Fish and KoR are built, their physiques look perfectly fine for their height range. Cole needs to have a word with PAC, another short arse but one who looks legit against anyone. Right now he looks like he should be in a middleweight division.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I’d be cool with Cole if he didn’t weight 140 pounds. He deserves to be burried by Wardlow.


This needs to be a thing in AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Trent is looking great


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I really liked the Best Friends that we saw during the Santana and Ortiz feud. Maybe they can get back to that level with an attitude change from Trent that also gives Chuck a more aggressive phase.


A heel best friends would actually be a good idea. It would give Trent and Chuck some extra edge and could give OC a interesting story to have to go it alone. Trent is 100% going heel soon regardless.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trent has the look and intensity to be farther up the card


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is Undisputably horrible.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> What do you think about Darby?



Darby has kinda grown on me despite his size. Most of his offense involves him doing some crazy shit so it makes sense he can't be a big guy. It's a rather unique moveset [Although I think his coffin drop should be a signature move instead of a finisher]H. Cole has no excuse in comparison to not putting in some time improving himself looks-wise. He does moves that require having strength to help it along.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome double team from reDRagon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> There’s no way Vince ain’t sending dudes to sabotage AEW.
> 
> He knows exactly what he’s doing


But selling to those NBC clowns though? 😬 Vince should of just kept the network. 💀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Alot of bodies lying around" 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This needs to be a thing in AEW











A full speed train would do as well.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Riho has bigger arms than Adam Cole.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Mercedes straight outta NXT lol


She was briefly in Impact against Mickie James for the Women's Championship. Maybe she is still signed their and this is a Forbidden Door thing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Alot of bodies lying around" 😂


Qtips. Not bodies.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This has actually been pretty good


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Riho has bigger arms than Adam Cole.


That seems plausible.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this TBH. Kyle has a weird physique but he can wrestle


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really good stuff in this match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> A full speed train would do as well.


Britt poster his Christmas gift on Instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXkEX5PLZAW/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> You can't complain about FTR vs Lucha Bros...
> As for the other one, yep...


*Yes, I can, because it sucks. Just because the performers are good doesn't mean the program can't be trash.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was gonna rage if Cole kicked out of that 2x piledriver/beachbreak.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to reDRagon in the tag division. Them vs FTR would be a clinic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brandon Cutler looks like Cesaro too 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh look, Young Bucks interference.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I turned it off. It was an ok episode up Until this nonsense


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> She was briefly in Impact against Mickie James for the Women's Championship. Maybe she is still signed their and this is a Forbidden Door thing.


She already has an All Elite graphic so she’s signed lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brandon Cutler looks like Cesaro too 😂




You take that back. Cesaro doesn't deserve that insult.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

As I said before.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry but this show sucked tonight. Good night.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I like their theme. Dance Away.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Nxt finally got a win lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Gargano is coming to AEW to team with reDRagon against The Elite


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fun show. Really good main event.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

On the positive side, JR seemed in good spirits.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> I like their theme. Dance Away.


They’re going to keep me away, yeah.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Welp, do we know what bar Jericho is at tonight? After that it’s where I need to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You take that back. Cesaro doesn't deserve that insult.


I like Cesaro, so perhaps maybe its more of a compliment to Brandon Cutler 😊


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

goddamn, what passes for wrestling these is so embarrassing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Welp, do we know what bar Jericho is at tonight? After that it’s where I need to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you really want to be anywhere within 1000 feet of Jericovid? He just got out of the hospital.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I give New Years Smash a decent 6 out of 10.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Do you really want to be anywhere within 1000 feet of Jericovid? He just got out of the hospital.


I’ll wear my Hazmat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.

I wish TK would put his foot down and fuck off Cutler (and Nakazawa when Kenny is around) to Dark or better yet, their backstage positions and off camera. Neither belong in a national promotion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.


I do miss Kenny quite a bit. Can’t wait for Kenny/Miro/Archer all to be back.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.
> 
> I wish TK would put his foot down and fuck off Cutler (and Nakazawa when Kenny is around) to Dark or better yet, their backstage positions and off camera. Neither belong in a national promotion.


Post of the night.[emoji383]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Post of the night.[emoji383]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does not go far enough. The Hardlys need to be exorcized too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> I do miss Kenny quite a bit. Can’t wait for Kenny/Miro/Archer all to be back.


Miro is right.. God has forsaken the TNT title 😤


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Jades getting that TBS title. LETS GO.





Prosper said:


> She already has an All Elite graphic so she’s signed lol


Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The match was fun, then the ending was pretty bad. Alrighty.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Does not go far enough. The Hardlys need to be exorcized too.


Agreed. Adding it the grocery list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully tonight is the end of throwaway shows. The move to TBS should be filled with bangers at least to start with


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hopefully tonight is the end of throwaway shows. The move to TBS should be filled with bangers at least to start with


Next week has a pretty incredible card, so that is a good start.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Darby has kinda grown on me despite his size. Most of his offense involves him doing some crazy shit so it makes sense he can't be a big guy. It's a rather unique moveset [Although I think his coffin drop should be a signature move instead of a finisher]H. Cole has no excuse in comparison to not putting in some time improving himself looks-wise. He does moves that require having strength to help it along.


Yeah I just don't see it. But I am glad you like him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The 10 Man Tag was a cluster but had some nice spots from Fenix as well as story advancement for the Lucha Bros/Jurassic Express match. Glad that FTR got the win and the right man took the pin. Looking forward to the tag title match next week.

Wasn't really a fan of the Trios match, but I do like Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz as a unit. They look great aesthetically, they have roots in the Latino culture and all 3 grew up in NY. Makes sense to put them together, but would require a heel turn from Santana/Ortiz/Kingston simultaneously, which I don't see happening because no one is booing Eddie Kingston. Nice faceoff with Jericho (who got a monster pop) afterwards though. Intrigued in this because of the promo battles they can have and Santana/Ortiz being stuck in the middle. I guess giving 2.0 the win was fine to build them up.

Loved the MJF/Wardlow segment. Wardlow is gonna flip out any second now. I'm not 100% sold on Wardlow being ready for a babyface run, but the crowd is growing to like him and his Powerbomb symphony. They are taking a similar approach with Wardlow as they did Lesnar and his Suplex city thing. I'm thinking that Wardlow's story intertwines with the Punk/MJF story, which could easily extend the Punk/MJF feud until Revolution where they have their big blowoff. The Punk promo in rebuttal teased at the feud taking a pause so this would be a great way to add a deeper layer, because let's be honest, Punk vs MJF should be on PPV and not on a TV special. Speaking of Punk's promo, that shit was awesome. One of the better promos he's cut since coming to AEW. The back and forth between Punk and MJF so far has been gold. 

The Brandi/Lambert segment was awesome lol. Brandi thinks she's some ratchet hood bitch when she comes out with that "Open mic night" line lol. That has to be a normal saying for her given that she used it in her back and forth with Jade Cargill. Loved all of this. Lambert had some great lines about her stripper name and Brandi dropped the hilarious Paul Heyman line lol. Was laughing my ass off during this. This is leading to Cody vs Ethan Page on Friday, which should be a good one. 

Cargill vs Rosa was pretty good I thought. Rosa is great in the ring and carried Jade to something enjoyable. The leg work from Rosa was well done and Jade made sure to sell it. Thunder Rosa is the chosen one to beat Britt for the gold so tonight's fuck finish with Mercedes Martinez coming in for the screwjob was the right booking decision.

I like that they acknowledged the history between KOR and Cole backstage before the trios match. The main event itself was fun, I thought RedDragon looked great and so did Trent. The Best Friends have been taking a serious amount of L's lately though, so RedDragon could be losing quicker than they should with the unit needing their comeuppance at some point.

Decent show tonight, but too many multi-man matches. The segments tonight from MJF, Punk, Lambert, and Brandi were the main highlights as well as some good in ring work from Trent and RedDragon. 

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The 10 Man Tag was a cluster but had some nice spots from Fenix as well as story advancement for the Lucha Bros/Jurassic Express match. Glad that FTR got the win and the right man took the pin. Looking forward to the tag title match next week.
> 
> Wasn't really a fan of the Trios match, but I do like Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz as a unit. They look great aesthetically, they have roots in the Latino culture and all 3 grew up in NY. Makes sense to put them together, but would require a heel turn from Santana/Ortiz/Kingston simultaneously, which I don't see happening because no one is booing Eddie Kingston. Nice faceoff with Jericho (who got a monster pop) afterwards though. Intrigued in this because of the promo battles they can have and Santana/Ortiz being stuck in the middle. I guess giving 2.0 the win was fine to build them up.
> 
> ...


I really wanted Lambert to call Brandi a dime store Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yeah I just don't see it. But I am glad you like him.



Ya I understand if he’s not your type but at least see that his size makes sense for what he does. People like Cole aren’t as excusable IMO. Not to say Darby can’t improve a little bit looks wise but he doesn’t really need the size as much.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ya I understand if he’s not your type but at least see that his size makes sense for what he does. People like Cole aren’t as excusable IMO. Not to say Darby can’t improve a little bit looks wise but he doesn’t really need the size as much.


Ya Im sorry I just like Cole more, Darby feels like a reality show dropout who saw wrestling as a career. Cole has so much more charisma to me. But I understand it's a personal prefrence. Cole feels like a career wrestling guy who might over come someone because he actually has technical skills.

Darby feels like a guy, a very small guy, in a Halloween cotume, "playing wrestler".

Again that's just me.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Next week has a pretty incredible card, so that is a good start.


Happy I skipped tonight's show, looked atrocious


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yeah Im sorry I just like Cole more, Darby feels like a reality show dropout who saw wrestling as a career. Cole has so much more charisma to me.But I understand it's a personal prefrence. Cole feels like a career wrestling guy who might over come someone because he actually has technical skills.


The thing that did get me into Darby even though he is small is he is very, very good at using his whole body as a weapon and really lays in his moves so they look like they could take most guys out. Plus he comes across as willing to be killed vs lose, probably because he really would die fighting.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> The thing that did get me into Darby even though he is small is he is very, very good at using his whole body as a weapon and really lays in his moves so they look like they could take most guys out. Plus he comes across as willing to be killed vs lose, probably because he really would die fighting.


I understand this.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> It is overall a decent show.
> 
> I was mostly looking forward to seeing the Undisputed Era reunited as a team.


Why? They are 3 boring midgets


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet Wolverine costume from Thunder Rosa tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476357764251361286


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Sweet Wolverine costume from Thunder Rosa tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476357764251361286


X-23, and looking great.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

To be honest this is why I will probably never care for Darby even though he's sold lots of you. I know it's old news but it is really hard for me get past this. 

AEW Superstar Darby Allin Reveals How He Ended Up on TLC's Sex Sent Me to the ER


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ghost Lantern said:


> To be honest this is why I will probably never care for Darby even though he's sold lots of you. I know it's old news but it is really hard for me get past this.
> 
> AEW Superstar Darby Allin Reveals How He Ended Up on TLC's Sex Sent Me to the ER


Good. Fuck these shitty reality shows. They deserve to be lied to. That's actually an extra point for Darby for trolling them IMO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> To be honest this is why I will probably never care for Darby even though he's sold lots of you. I know it's old news but it is really hard for me get past this.
> 
> AEW Superstar Darby Allin Reveals How He Ended Up on TLC's Sex Sent Me to the ER


There is a much worse Darby story I know @Cult03 talked about when AEW first started. This story seems tame though unless I am missing something. Lawler has done worse haha.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> There is a much worse Darby story I know @Cult03 talked about when AEW first started. This story seems tame though unless I am missing something. Lawler has done worse haha.


but Lawler's my childhood hero, Darby's a punk....lol

I get it @Two Sheds. No worries.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandy Rhodes getting TV time again? Fucking trash


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

well


Ghost Lantern said:


> To be honest this is why I will probably never care for Darby even though he's sold lots of you. I know it's old news but it is really hard for me get past this.
> 
> AEW Superstar Darby Allin Reveals How He Ended Up on TLC's Sex Sent Me to the ER



why you gotta kill it for me. I cant fucking unwind this footage ever again. lol but he has nothing on codys lavish pretty boy life style out side of wrestling


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this how was pretty meh. you could easily skim through it and call it a day. They badly need to start creating creative content an creative storys and creative booking. generic match after match week in week out. I miss the early days when aew was showing some solid bookig.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm late I went to the gym. I just finished watching. I need a hazmat suit to protect me from the cringe of that Brandi promo. "Your a black belt well I'm a black bitch."
Cringe overload.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Too many multi tag matches in AEW. I get it … they don’t want to bury anyone, and eating a pin in a multi tag match is forgettable (but then so is the winner).

Stop being so stubborn and bring in dqs so people aren’t buried.

definitely a process oriented episode and was still an entertaining two hours with a bit of treading water.
7.5/10


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

For all of you who hate Adam Cole, and you still love Darby and Jungle Boy....I just do not get it. They are all about the same size, even though Darby is more diminutive. Does it matter that he risks his body? It all boils to liking who we like. I don't get the Adam Cole hate. Adam has more charisma than either Jungle Boy or Darby in my opinion. I just don't understand how you prop up Darby and Jungle Boy and blast Adam Cole for his size.

But on the other hand I can understand how some fans are just drawn to some wrestlers.

But stop blasiting Cole for his size and not Darby and Jungle Boy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ghost Lantern said:


> For all of you who hate Adam Cole, and you still love Darby and Jungle Boy....I just do not get it. They are all about the same size, even though Darby is more diminutive. Does it matter that he risks his body? It all boils to liking who we like. I don't get the Adam Cole hate. Adam has more charisma than either Jungle Boy or Darby in my opinion. I just don't understand how you prop up Darby and Jungle Boy and blast Adam Cole for his size.
> 
> But on the other hand I can understand how some fans are just drawn to some wrestlers.
> 
> But stop blasiting Cole for his size and not Darby and Jungle Boy.


Darby and Jungle Boy don’t try to wrestle like they are 6’4”, 240 pound brawlers.

There is a psychology to their offense: Jungle Boy uses his athletic gifts in a way that reminds of a WCW Rey Mysterio, and Darby Allin uses his body like a fucking wrecking ball, putting every ounce of his 150 pound frame into everything.

Adam Cole does neither, …and that hurts his believability for me.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

bdon said:


> Darby and Jungle Boy don’t try to wrestle like they are 6’4”, 240 pound brawlers.
> 
> There is a psychology to their offense: Jungle Boy uses his athletic gifts in a way that reminds of a WCW Rey Mysterio, and Darby Allin uses his body like a fucking wrecking ball, putting every ounce of his 150 pound frame into everything.
> 
> Adam Cole does neither, …and that hurts his believability for me.


No worries, I just don't see what you mean. I think you are trying to justify your love for two popular wrestlers and your hate for Cole.

Cole "outwrestles" his opponents. He's a cowardly heel who actually has a wrestling backgorund. Darby and Jungle Boy are guys who flip around and throw their bodies against guys who are much bigger. Wrestling skill>human cannonballs.

Let's be clear I could be missing something for sure. I have been wrong before.

We like who we like. You like Darby and Jungle Boy, that's fine, I like Cole.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> Too many multi tag matches in AEW. I get it … they don’t want to bury anyone, and eating a pin in a multi tag match is forgettable (but then so is the winner).
> 
> Stop being so stubborn and bring in dqs so people aren’t buried.
> 
> ...



When it's constantly the show made up of that and constantly your main event is mixed tags it's not compelling tv. At least the old aew days had better main events. Lol weird saying old aew days. There's no cliff hunger or build up from the start to the end


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ghost Lantern said:


> No worries, I just don't see what you mean. I think you are trying to justify your love for two popular wrestlers and your hate for Cole.
> 
> Cole "outwrestles" his opponents. He's a cowardly heel who actually has a wrestling backgorund. Darby and Jungle Boy are guys who flip around and throw their bodies against guys who are much bigger. Wrestling skill>human cannonballs.
> 
> Let's be clear I could be missing something for sure. I have been wrong before.


It’s about believability and what makes sense. I cringe when I see Brian Cage or Luchasaurus doing flips, because it doesn’t make sense and is so slow and unbelievable that any man their size would feel the need to resort to such high risk tactics when _they can simply break the roster. _

And in that same line of thinking, it makes no sense for a man 170 pound, out of shape man with arms the same size as his dainty girlfriend and a dad bod to be “wrestling” or brawling.

Why? Because look at Bryan Danielson: he’s tiny as well with a good build though, but there is a believability to him. He LOOKS like he could kick your ass, and he LOOKS like he’s kicking their ass. Cole is so frail that it looks like two guys play fighting.

And I say that as someone who wanted to love Adam Cole after years of hearing how great he was in NXT, not to mention the fact he is boys with the Elite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> For all of you who hate Adam Cole, and you still love Darby and Jungle Boy....I just do not get it. They are all about the same size, even though Darby is more diminutive. Does it matter that he risks his body? It all boils to liking who we like. I don't get the Adam Cole hate. Adam has more charisma than either Jungle Boy or Darby in my opinion. I just don't understand how you prop up Darby and Jungle Boy and blast Adam Cole for his size.
> 
> But on the other hand I can understand how some fans are just drawn to some wrestlers.
> 
> But stop blasiting Cole for his size and not Darby and Jungle Boy.


I do not even hate Cole, I just absolutely hate everything he has done since joining the company and goofing off with the Hardlys.

But one would think that he should want to put in SOME kind of effort to build himself up considering he is very good in every other area. He should be working out with Pac, who is shorter but I would believe against just about anyone.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

bdon said:


> It’s about believability and what makes sense. I cringe when I see Brian Cage or Luchasaurus doing flips, because it doesn’t make sense and is so slow and unbelievable that any man their size would feel the need to resort to such high risk tactics when _they can simply break the roster. _
> 
> And in that same line of thinking, it makes no sense for a man 170 pound, out of shape man with arms the same size as his dainty girlfriend and a dad bod to be “wrestling” or brawling.
> 
> ...


No worries brother. I just don't agree with you. I see Darby and think my 19 year old son who wrestled in high school could pin him easy. "Believability" is something Darby does not have IMO. Cole has more believabilty to me.

Danileson and Cole I think would give him issues. Because they are actual wrestlers not cosplay guys.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets end this and agree we just prefer certain guys. I think I am the loser in this debate. You guys all love Darby and Jungle Boy. I can accept that I have often missed the boat.

I do not like them, I also do not like Orange Cassidy, but that is my personal prefrence.

But as I I have said many times here we like who we like. If you guys like them, then that's fine. I am clearly outnumbered, and I can only say, good for you. I am not going to change your mind.

I am thankful for all the exchanges here. I love talking wrestling @Two Sheds @bdon


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Meh show. Wayyy too many multi-man matches for my liking.
Highlight for me was Jade/Rosa...decent match, one comment.
Stop doing stupid shit.
Rosa posing for the crowd and turning her back on Jade who knew was up and behind, was stupid af.
Jade doing a kick-up when Rosa was working on her leg, stupid. 

Besides that, Good match, good ending that protects Rosa, The TBS title should belong to Jade. Amazing debut for Mercedes. She really is still one of the best in the world and she'll be a great addition and credible challenger whenever they need her to. 
Women's division stacking up, you got this story, Bunny/Tay/Ford/Anna, and Riho/Britt/Jamie saga


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Opener was solid for a clusterfuck

3.0 winning was OK. My biggest gripe was the Jericho return. You run in after your boy gets his head caved in? Garcia telegraphed the bell shot for two minutes. Jericho is a shit friend.

Wardlow is always quality 

That Lambert brandi segment was absolute stinky poo poo garbage 

Jade Rosa was solid

Pillman cut a solid promo

Typical CM Cena promo

Main event was fun

6 10


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry but Jade is nowhere near ready to be a champion of any sorts. Shes super weird in the ring and it seems like she struggles with every move. If they are adamant on placing the title on her then atleast make her matches short. 

Mainevent was really good. Liking this Cole/Elite/UE drama. 

Jericho return was cool. JR return was super cool. 

Punk and MJF promos I liked. I like how they both hate each other and don't want to waste time on each other but have the same goal. They are bound to cross roads. 

Really really liked the Lambert/Brandi confrontation. 

No Bryan or Hangman, I'm fine with it. Next week they will probably go a long match so it's cool they aren't being overexposed. 

Pillman junior cut a nice promo, he really was trying his hard here to do a solid promo and got a few people chanting his name by the end. Black has an amazing presence. Really looking forward to see how this feud ends.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.


I fuckin miss Omega so much!. His presence makes everything about Elite feel so much more important.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I fuckin miss Omega so much!. His presence makes everything about Elite feel so much more important.


Kenny is the pulse of AEW. As he goes, so goes AEW.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jade Cargill is in a finals match for a championship? Oh man, I thought they'd at least put Rosa in that slot and have her lose to Riott, or possibly put Riott back in the world title picture with Baker where she belongs and let Rosa have the secondary belt, which would suit her. Thunder Rosa doesn't look quite as good as the hype around her, I know she was working with a green jobber tonight but she didn't look much better than Cargill. Retaliation from WWE's Retribution stable showed up in full costume tonight. Mercedes Martinez is a nice addition to the AEW womens roster, not that she's a needle mover or anything but she's not green and not a jobber which automatically makes her like the 4th most marketable woman they have on the roster behind a few others that have potential if used correctly in the future.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Not a good show. 

Jade needs a lot of work and shouldn't be in the final. It should be Rosa beating Soho setting up a feud with Britt to see who can hold both belts.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> 3.0 winning was OK. My biggest gripe was the Jericho return. You run in after your boy gets his head caved in? Garcia telegraphed the bell shot for two minutes. Jericho is a shit friend.


Eddie will probably call him out on it, as part of their ensuing feud and the allegiance of P&P.



zkorejo said:


> I'm sorry but Jade is nowhere near ready to be a champion of any sorts. Shes super weird in the ring and it seems like she struggles with every move. If they are adamant on placing the title on her then atleast make her matches short.


She is currently the female Warlord.


---

Currently zoning out on AEW shows and increasingly skipping through them in 30 or less. Just not engaging and too many throwaway multi-man matches.

Best part of the show was the Lambert promo, but I just don't find it believable having him hang around with Ethan and Scorpio dorking away. They could really pair him with someone better matching and give them a positive rub imo.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Honestly this show just feels dead. Nobody feels like a star. So well done TK. You achieved what you set out.

Like… where’s your fucking champion? He’s had ONE match since becoming champion. Which he didn’t win. He isn’t even on every show. Why am I watching best friends in the main event? This roster is stacked apprently. Yet everything feels mid card. Put your fucking stars on TV with other stars.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Can Cargill's title reign please play itself out on Dark? Just totally over the tired outdated undefeated streak pushes, with the most green as grass "wrestlers" cause they have a certain look about them. Great. She can flex her muscles a dozen times in sloppy predictable matches. How is this compelling television after close to a year now? At least Wardlow is skilled with a story in place. Just have Cargill squash jobber after jobber in 2022 cause that title isn't leaving her side for a long time. Whether Rosa is being primed to resume the rivalry with Baker next year, or Statlander isn't too far removed from her title shot three months ago, I would have rather seen either in the finals of this tournament. If neither one of them, you put extra meaning behind Serena vs Shida by booking one of them to win from the start. As a way to build into their next match with more on the line. I don't care about one note Cargill.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

That Jade vs Rosa match was dreadful. Jade is nowhere close to being ready for prime-time.

The first 5-7 minutes were running around the ring outside, obviously to hide Jade's lack of actual wrestling skills inside the ring and then near the end of the match, Rosa just gave up. The spot where she hit the ropes, almost walking toward Jade was awful. Rosa could only do so much with her and it showed.

If Rosa is now going to feud with Martinez, then who goes after Baker? They wouldn't be thinking of putting the title on Riho at Battle of the Belts would they? That would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Garty said:


> If Rosa is now going to feud with Martinez, then who goes after Baker? They wouldn't be thinking of putting the title on Riho at Battle of the Belts would they? That would be a huge mistake.


I keep trying to convince myself that won't happen, but the more it drags on the more I think they will. If Jade and Riho have the belts that kills the womens division.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome show. Even friends I had over that never watch thought it was great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Kenny needs to come back and show them all who is boss, starting with Cole.
> 
> I wish TK would put his foot down and fuck off Cutler (and Nakazawa when Kenny is around) to Dark or better yet, their backstage positions and off camera. Neither belong in a national promotion.


you take that back - Cutler is the best goof in the business


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RunaroundMan said:


> I keep trying to convince myself that won't happen, but the more it drags on the more I think they will. If Jade and Riho have the belts that kills the womens division.


I know they've got to let the Jade storyline play out, but they should have Martinez turn on her after she wins the TBS Championship, setting up a match between the two and have Martinez winning the belt. It's not too hard to explain how to get there.

Inexperienced greenhorn Jade asked for help from Martinez to beat Rosa, experienced veteran Martinez sees this as an opportunity to make a move and grab some gold. Take Jade out with an injury (they can play off the left leg beating she took in her match with Rosa), let her go back to training for a few months and come back better. Martinez can still feud with Rosa, now for the belt, so that storyline could continue on. Eventually, Rosa wins the TBS Championship.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RunaroundMan said:


> I keep trying to convince myself that won't happen, but the more it drags on the more I think they will. If Jade and Riho have the belts that kills the womens division.


I actually feel it's highly possible they'll give Riho the title again. It wouldn't be out of AEW character to do something like that after she's had a long title run and got herself over. In a division with charisma like Baker & Riott along with ring talent like Deeb & now Martinez it's baffling to think they'd actually put a belt on Jade Cargill, or worse yet Riho. Cargill may be good in 5 years with some work. Riho is a complete lost cause.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a fun show

opener was a clusterfuck, but it got us to JE vs LB for the titles, which is where we wanted to be. But less Matt Hardy on my screen please

Trios was good, got us to Eddie and Jericho face to face with PnP in the middle. Who is PnP gonna side with being the centre of their feud

ATT segment was great. Loved a couple of things. The back and forth insults were funny. Cody wasn’t once referred to as a face and he didn’t even come out to help his brother or wife, which says a lot.

Sammy card segment was great. It might point to the Cody title thing being a part of Sammy’s title story as opposed to the other way around.

Thunder / Jade - I skipped, cause no way Jade can handle a 10min match yet - which makes me hope they don’t take her v Soho to a long match. Has potential to be the worst match ever

Bucks / Undisputed segment was good. They carried forward the Kyle / Adam stuff. AEW having more NXT continuity than WWE is funny. I love the olde ‘can they coexist’ being the narrative here as a nod to WWE’s fav storytelling device

Punk promo / MJF promos great

Brian Pillman / Malakai …. Ehhh. I have no Love for Pillman and the lights botch was bleh

Main event with Undisputed / Best Friends was a lot of fun. All sorts of shit happening and the Adam Cole / Kyle stuff being teased more. Cole does need to lift more, for sure - since he cannot do what JB or Darby does

The biggest weird thing from tonight, is all the Heels won. FTRs team, 2.0, Jade, Undisputed. I don’t think that’s happened in forever

was enjoyable, but not exactly memorable season ending - 7/10


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why? They are 3 boring midgets


But yet those 3 midgets are the best part of this decent show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WAAAARDLOWWWW


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Review:

Opening match was fun and actually more subdued compared to what I expected. It also set up the Lucha Bros vs Jungle Express for next week and I am down for that. Christian taking the loss was the right choice and Alex/Penta telling JE to distance themselves from Christian was a good line too.

Eddie/PnP vs 3.0/Garcia - I am not a big fan of going from one multi-man match directly to the next, but this match was fairly short. 3.0 getting the win is fine because they needed it to have any credibility. However, I really need Santana/Ortiz to start moving towards the tag titles soon. It has been too long. I hope they tell both Eddie and Jericho to deal with their stuff without them.

Wardlow squash - First I want to talk about the MJF promo in the back. It was great and exactly what Wardlow needed to move his story along. MJF receiving any titles that Wardlow wins is a really nice touch. I also think MJF telling Wardlow to stop pandering to the crowd did a lot of good to get the crowd behind him in this match. I still want to see Spears get his ass kicked by Wardlow and I am excited to see it.

Jade vs Rosa - I almost hate to use the term "carried" because it always takes two to tango, but Rosa absolutely carried this match. She was trying everything to make the match work and to Jade's credit, she did sell her leg well all the way through till she got in the back. Jade just isn't at the level where she can make the David vs Goliath stuff work. Goliath usually has to the one dominating and doing more of the work and David has to be skilled enough to get good shots in. Rosa can do the ladder, but Jade isn't ready for the former. I am also dreading the Jade vs Ruby match. Martinez debuting is fine, she adds another top level worker to the division and someone who could keep training Jade on how to be the bigger talent and work with smaller women.

I really need the Tay/Jay vs Super Bad Bunny stuff to end soon. Hopefully, their no-DQ rampage match is the end of it. I will say, the buzz online is that the match was actually pretty enjoyable, so maybe it worked.

Lambert promo - I hated this segment so much that I wish I could fire it into the sun. First off Lambert, cutting a heel promo on Cody and getting cheered for it. Once again, Cody is trying to be the face while also getting a heel reaction. Secondly, Cody wasn't there and instead Brandi comes out for some reason. So the segment goes from Lambert cutting a promo on Cody, to Lambert getting in a promo battle with Brandi. All the while, Page and Sky are forced to stand around like mute morons. Remember, Page is the one that is facing Cody for the TNT title. He got no shine or build up. Just a passing line that won't be remembered. So to put it all together, Cody wasn't there and is still in limbo as a character, Lambert didn't put over his only two clients, Brandi talked shit that she can't back up and tried to fight a 51 year old non-wrestler and no one benefited. The one good thing is when Lambert said he prefers Jim Cornette instead of Paul Heyman. I chuckled at that and I don't see Paul Heyman in Lambert at all.

Punk is a good promo as always. I am surprised that they would move away from Punk/MJF, but they are likely delaying it so they can get closer to Revolution.

Main event - Really solid 6 man match and it is nice to see ReDragon back. They add something extra to the tag division and they looked really good tonight. Trent continues to look awesome. He also seems to have friction with Yuta. Maybe a heel turn is coming. Also, O'Reilly and Cole acknowledging their history and playing into it is actually really nice to see. I appreciate continuity and it does lend some doubt to who Cole chooses between the Bucks and ReDragon. I kind of wonder if Kenny comes back and choose to align with ReDragon. The Bucks didn't help him against Page and he doesn't trust Cole. Finally, I was expecting a little more from the show ending. It fell a little flat for their last show on TNT.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

jade is currently being pushed as the second coming of chyna when she isnt even kelly kelly yet and im a fan of jade cargill, its a similar issue with wardlow the inevitable feud with mjf will be great but is wardlow the second coming of batista? we really dont know these squashes (not saying the jade match was a squash) arent really teaching us anything about the characters jade really could be great but giving her these long matches that dont make her look great and the squashes arent really doing anything we know she is winning the tbs title but i feel she is a good year and half 2 years away from being a decent title challenger and these squashes really arent doing anything for wardlow either now having him slowly build up to the tnt title only to have mjf steal it from him due to a contract clause could be fantastic character building for him with the right kind of matches in between and they did seem to have far too many multi man matches considering there are no multi man titles bar the tag titles for these teams to compete for


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Decided to watch the show again and boy was it average.

Good to see JR back and healthy.
Clusterfuck matches are always fun...on a house show. But hey I like Jungeboys theme, so I was pleased with the first couple minutes. Hardy deleting...wow feels like he already had 10 characters in like a year of being with AEW...and all sucked.
Another multi men match, dont care about any of these guys and Jericho is a stinky friend, to wait until his friend got hit with the bell and then come out...maybe he had to drink his shot first.
Wardlow being wasted with MJF makes less and less sense, but hey at least he can squash people, thats always fun to look at.
No words on Jade/Rosa...damn this makes me worried about the Ruby/Jade match. Honestly I think even TK can wrestle better than Jade...what a waste of a division.
Lambert being babyface by attacking Cody and his wife made me laugh alot. It is just always funny seing Brandy fail and still have her and Cody believe that he is a beloved member of the roster...
Punk promo just sucked, he sucks, just pure lame asskissing to the crowd. And now the MJF program is over? What a waste of MJF, but yeah lets go for gold Punk and if you dont get it, maybe just leave again...
I like Coles music just so much. Always hate angry Kyle, he just looks so unbelievable...overall a nice match with all the stupid stuff still the best match of the night...

Random average Dynamite...oh and if you missed it, from next week on they will be ON THE MOTHERSHIP TBS...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only a 6/10 for me. I actually have no issue with multi-person tags as long as they're put together right. Mox/PAC/Fenix vs. Omega/Good Brothers and Punk/Sting/Darby vs. MJFTR are two of my favourite multi-man tag matches this year. None of them on the show really stood out for me as comparable to those.

Opener was fine and everyone hit their spots smoothly. A good TV opener with light storyline development (dissension -> Lucha Bros vs. Jurassics for the belts). This type of match is fine to compliment singles and regular tags on shows.

LAX vs. Garcia/2.0 was instantly forgettable as a match. I don't remember anything except the heels getting another win, which is good because they've been planted into some big programs but losing all the time. Now that they're actually winning, it makes them more credible in these feuds. Jericho returning after was quite predictable with Fozzy's tour ending. As someone who considers Jericho one of the modern GOATs, I'm not that enthused to see him after his work in the past year. It feels like the Indian summer of his career ended when he dropped the belt to Moxley and since then it's been a lot of meh with a few pleasant surprises along the way. I am interested to see how this plays out though, as both Jericho and Eddie are big babyfaces, so it may be one of those 'let the fans decide who to cheer' deals.

Wardlow's squashes are having their effect of building towards his eventual solo run.

Punk interview was good. The implication was that he and MJF are not going to have a singles match as neither thinks the other is worth it. Obviously they WILL have a match, but the question is will it be soon or is it something they're going to come back to, which goees against conventional wrestling storytelling (feud then wrestle) but is acceptable in a promotion that preaches its long-term storytelling.

Thunder Rosa vs. Jade was ok as it had a simple storyline they could follow, but Jade is still super rough in the ring and I don't know if she's ready to carry a belt. There were too many visual cues in this match, like TR holding the leg and basically screaming 'Now I'm going to dragon screw this leg' to Jade for a few seconds before doing it. It was possibly Jade's best match yet - this of one of her matches against Red Velvet - but despite the Hollywood looks I still think she's pretty bad in the ring so pushing her in a 'workrate' fed seems slightly premature. Mercedes Martinez debuting was a genuine surprise, one no one called. AEW needs women who can work so I'm not opposed to this, as there are very few available. With her, Serena, Thunder Rosa and Emi Sakura, they have a bunch of veterans who can hopefully teach girls like Jade and Julia how to wrestle.

UE vs. Best Friends was the best match of the show but marred by the finish. Everything was crisp, clean and well done. reDRagon looked really good together and are two guys who stand out more as a tag team than individuals. I think their full value will be shown when they start feuding with the established teams. Trent looked great in contrast to Chuck Taylor who looks like he's been on a fast food diet and doesn't give a damn about personal appearance. The ending was horrible though with Cutler doing a comedic run-in to distract Best Friends for the Bucks to cost them the match. Comedy has its place in wrestling but I hate it when it interrupts a match that is mostly serious and going well. It's like a drama movie suddenly switching genres at the end to comedy. Why not have Callis just do this stuff? He was coming out with the Bucks for a while as well as Kenny.

6/10. A muted farewell to TNT and I thought they should have run a highlights package of the best moments to end the show. Next week looks stellar to begin the TBS era.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Positives are ....

Jim Ross had an extra zing in his performance which was great
Jade Cargill had her best match
Thunder Rosa was very good
Continuation of Adam Cole / Kyle O'Reilly heat
All the promos were good

Negatives are ....

Didn't really feel the main event.
Too many multi man matches.
TK overhyped poor Mercedes Martinez.
The masked woman could have added intrigue over the next couple of weeks.
Excalibur looks like a tit in the promo videos talking through his mask.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It was their third highest attendance at Daily's last night. The top two were much bigger cards.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Undisputed Era main evented the end of the year AEW Dynamite. What a strange year 2021 has been for wrestling.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Having never seen the Undisputed Era in NXT/WWE, I was very impressed by how they worked as a unit. Some very cool double team offense. Best Friends did their part to hold up their end of the match, and I thought it was a really strong main event. At some point, the Best Friends need to somehow get their come-uppance on the Bucks, though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Something i liked about this show - the short promos from the various talents

less than 2min each - and we heard from a lot of people


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I enjoyed the show, I truly did. Honestly I'd give it a solid 7/10. 

-But seriously even if 2.0 are winning dirty should they really be pinning guys like Kingston and PNP? Ya know... people that actually look cool and look like stars? NXT presented 2.0 much better as goofy comedy dorks cause it suits them better. Throwing coffee in Kingstons face is one thing that was pretty fun, but actually getting pins over superior talents is just stupid. They are not that special and shouldn't be treated as such. Last time I checked in NXT they were getting squashed by Hit Row like they were nothing. And that was perfect for them. 

-I can't stand seeing O'Reilly and Chuck Taylor in the main event scene but I do understand that Cole and Cassidy have their place. I know AEW can be random with their ME matches like Comorodo vs.Dustin Rhodes but I don't think O'Reillys debut match warrants it being in the ME event, and that's kind of how it was advertised. I do see that O'Reilly and Fish gel well together as a tag team. Some of their moves were impressive even though I can't stand either of them. 


Some positives though? I kinda liked how Lucha Bros & Jurassic Express feud is turning out, even though both teams are babyfaces, it's good that Lucha Bros is playing the role of the heels somewhat in this feud. MJF and Wardlow angle has been developing for quite some time and it's getting even better to the point where I can't wait to see how their feud will turn out eventually. 

They really need to stop introducing somebody as soon as they debut. Every once in a while, it's okay but why not have someone who debuts show their face and the commentators wonder who this person is then they reveal themselves next week during a promo? It could be good to switch it up sometimes. Instead of "This is x wrestler who is one of the best in the world" AEW doesn't need to overhype their talent upon introduction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476649908103008261😆


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476649908103008261😆


Honestly Jade Cargill did a horrible job in the ring. I still am a huge fan of hers and not really a big match guy, but hopefully she gets better in there. Less weaknesses this woman has, the better.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Jade as champion is a bad idea seeing how green and terrible she is in the ring.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I really doubt Jade is going to be their first champ. Having two heels holding both women's titles just doesn't seem like an AEW thing to do. They can have Ruby win it, then eventually drop it to Jade after Jade tears her way back up the rankings (remember, they reset on January 1st).


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> I really doubt Jade is going to be their first champ. Having two heels holding both women's titles just doesn't seem like an AEW thing to do. They can have Ruby win it, then eventually drop it to Jade after Jade tears her way back up the rankings (remember, they reset on January 1st).


Hmm, Idk. Omega and Miro were champs at the same time (along with the Young Bucks, I believe?).I think it’s the way to go. I can’t see what others see in Ruby — from a visual appeal standpoint, or her in ring work, or her mic work — it just all looks bad to me.

Jade has a look, and is actually pretty interesting, and has been pushed from day one with the Shaq/Cody angle, her undefeated streak and etc. I’d say give it to her, and then have her give that rub of someone finally knocking her off to a hot baby face she hasn’t faced yet (perhaps Conti) down the road.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> Hmm, Idk. Omega and Miro were champs at the same time (along with the Young Bucks, I believe?).I think it’s the way to go. I can’t see what others see in Ruby — from a visual appeal standpoint, or her in ring work, or her mic work — it just all looks bad to me.
> 
> Jade has a look, and is actually pretty interesting, and has been pushed from day one with the Shaq/Cody angle, her undefeated streak and etc. I’d say give it to her, and then have her give that rub of someone finally knocking her off to a hot baby face she hasn’t faced yet (perhaps Conti) down the road.


I have felt it is set up for Jade to win and hold the title for 6 months before dropping it to Statlander.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Jade still only has like 21 matches since that first goofy Shaq spectacle in February. At this point I would love to see them team again. Maybe this time do a short four or eight team mixed tag tourney. Or Shaq can do a Cody match, a Paul Wight match and some kind of tag w/Jade again. 

Cody definitively turns heel on Shaq. Bing. Bang. Bong. A little publicity from a match like that probably forces Cody’s seamstress to reinforce the codpiece-looking part of his freaky weird tights that he seems to love so much. They could even “redo” the original Cody/Shaq idea with Brandi on Cody’s side for reals this time. There’s no fucking Cody to get pregnant and weasel out of it this time around! That match would almost guarantee a face turn for Jade.

That could be a GREAT diversion during her push as TBS champion. A few months from now Jade could start getting more positive reactions as her title defences are all still quite squashy by design. Her face run wouldn’t be too long and she should turn heel again ala The Rock in 1998. 

Keep the belt on her for a whole year if they can. If she really doesn’t get much better take the belt away and keep her off TV so she can train. Thunder Rosa can use her in Mission Pro. She might fit best in Emi Sakura’s “creation”. The visual would be amazing…just don’t show any footage of her until she comes back to AEW.

I got a little carried away there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm calling the reactions next week already.

If Cargill wins, then she's not ready to be champion, she's too green and Ruby Soho is buried.

If Soho wins, its another ex-WWE talent getting pushed and put over AEW talent, AEW is racist and Jade has been buried. 

Personally hope the match is good. Cargill has immense potential and losing won't do damage to her at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I'm calling the reactions next week already.
> 
> If Cargill wins, then she's not ready to be champion, she's too green and Ruby Soho is buried.
> 
> ...


i would say you’re spot-on

all that being said - i hope Jade wins

she can have short ’open challenge’ squashes with various talent - until a workhorse like Kris unseats her

Ruby has been underwhelming to me so far


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would say you’re spot-on
> 
> all that being said - i hope Jade wins
> 
> ...


I'd be fine with that. 

Partner Cargill with some workhorses until she's ready to lose the belt. 

Whilst the women's title is more character driven.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would say you’re spot-on
> 
> all that being said - i hope Jade wins
> 
> ...


I say have Statlander end the undefeated streak at DON4. She’s too good to not have any gold at some point in 2022.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I like Brandi, she's winning me over.

The crowd had an interesting reaction to her segment. It started with go-away heat and ended with a smorgasbord of invested reactions.

She hit a home run.

Not a fan of her defining herself by skin colour though, as I prefer skin colour to be treated as an inconsequential cosmetic thing, not a holistic, defining character trait.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I don’t want to see women bleeding in wrestling matches. That’s not what I am looking for when I tune into pro wrestling.

just my two cents.

It does sound like the ladies worked their asses off though. So they deserve credit for that.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What a cluster of fuck. That 10 man match, was a write off before it in started. Even had bodies at ringside.

Brandi just loves the attention, hoping that they hate a guy who shits on everything the fans love more than they hate her. She needs to stay away.

The main event. If the ref doesn't enforce the rules then what is the actual point of standing on the apron? He won't DQ you, he'll count to 3 and just let get on with whatever. Might as well just stay in the ring and not bother with anything. Fight on the outside because he'll not give you a 10 count. A sport needs rules, otherwise it's just a load of people flying all over the place doing stuff. Why are the refs not enforcing it like a shoot?


----------

